# Scope?



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

whitetailmonster said:


> How does the Leupold rimfire scope compare to a vx-I??? I have shot with mueller scopres and like them a lot but it seems like at dark I could always see 15-20 longer with a Leupold.


The current Leupold 2-7x28 Rimfire scope is based on the VX I design. There are a couple of differences from the regular VX I Line however. The first and obvious one is the size. They are smaller to balance nicely with most lightweight rimfire rifles. Even with the 28mm objective, they are still bright and clear. They are also paralax set at 60 yards for use on rimfires and the rest of the VX I line is set at either 100 yards or 125 yards, can't remember. 
Which model 10/22 are you planning to buy?


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Nothing special... My uncle won it and he already has one so he is giving me a good deal. All I know is it is a blued barrel and wood stock. It is one of the cheapest ones.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mueller Red Dot, great scope, I have a couple, IMHO they're more scope for the dollar than most brands.


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Burksee said:


> Mueller Red Dot, great scope, I have a couple, IMHO they're more scope for the dollar than most brands.


 
How much do they cost?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Mueller Red Dot, great scope, I have a couple, IMHO they're more scope for the dollar than most brands.


They used to be a sponsor here but I dont see them on the list any longer? :sad:

Here's a link to their site: www.muelleroptics.com


----------



## anthonyd87 (Jun 8, 2009)

For a 22 your really don't need that big of a scope. I have a $50 redhead scope on my ruger 10/22, and i am hitting the same hole at 50, yards. You don't really need all that high of a power for a .22 either. I would go with a $50 4x scope.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

hard to beat mueller for quality and price. I have a Multishot on my ML, a quick shot on my turkey gun and a APV on my 17hmr. All are quality glass. Give em a try dont think you will be disappointed.

J-


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Best deal going now is the $299 Ziess Conquest. Might be overkill for .22, but if you're serious about your sport...


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

CMR said:


> But its a Ruger 10/22.
> Now if it was something different like, oh i don't know, a Sako in .375 H&H, then I'd go for a Leupold or a Zeiss.
> ....but its a freakin' 10/22!!!!!


Many a fine shooter will spend more on optics than the rifle. If you can't see or the optics aren't accurate, it doesn't matter what is under it.
I use a Bushnell Banner Super 17 3.5-10 x 36mm on my .22 mag. Adjustable objective, repeatable BDC, made for .17 and .22 rimfires, has interchangable BDC drums. Retail is $130. I paid $98 for mine.
http://www.bushnell.com/general/riflescopes_banner_71-3510.cfm


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

Gonna clean up my grandfather's Ruger, put a scope on it, and give it to my 8 year-old for Xmas (the .243 will be in another year or two). I'm down to either a Nikon Prostaff Rimfire Classic fixed 4x - 32 mm ($92.00 on Amazon) or a Simmons 22 MAG 3x9 - 32 mm for about $50 (somewhere on the internet).

I can't believe nobody has suggested the Nikon on this thread. For under $100, the optics can't be beat.


----------

